# Is there a PDF of all the WVO properties?



## GregT (Mar 21, 2013)

I can't find a document that has the points charts for all the properties -- does anyone know if one exists?

Thanks very much,

Greg


----------



## staceyeileen (Mar 21, 2013)

A bit outdated, no idea why the new one isn't available yet...

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/memberdirectory11-12/#/0


----------



## GregT (Mar 21, 2013)

staceyeileen said:


> A bit outdated, no idea why the new one isn't available yet...
> 
> http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/memberdirectory11-12/#/0



That's it -- thank you!


----------



## Rent_Share (Mar 21, 2013)

Doesn't include the 400 units received from Worldmark  Approx 12 locations

Guess they didn't know they were comming

You can always hope it's delayed while they are working out access to the Shell Properties


----------



## siesta (Mar 21, 2013)

fyi greg, that link was provided in the wyndham stickies.  Didnt need to look too far, Goofy adds them as they become available, however as pointed out there doesnt seem to be the latest one posted


----------



## ronparise (Mar 21, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> Doesn't include the 400 units received from Worldmark  Approx 12 locations
> 
> Guess they didn't know they were comming
> 
> You can always hope it's delayed while they are working out access to the Shell Properties



Those 400 units are in the Wyndham system and we can make reservations using our Wyndham points now

heres the Indio points  chart








and Angels Camp


----------



## Rent_Share (Mar 21, 2013)

But you can't see them unless you own points, the other document (2013 version MIA) doesn't have that restriction


----------



## ronparise (Mar 21, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> But you can't see them unless you own points, the other document (2013 version MIA) doesn't have that restriction



Yep...you gotta pay to play..but I didnt copy those points charts form a new directory, thats not available to us owners yet either. I copied it from the owners website..I misunderstood your post, I thought you meant we were waiting for those 400 units to become available for our use...we dont have to wait, they are available to us now


When the book is printed it wont have the Shell system in it.  Thats no different than it is for Worldmark..one company, three timeshare systems...So they are not waiting to incorporate Shell


----------



## Rent_Share (Mar 21, 2013)

Being sarcastic about the Worldmark Units, they new they were headed to CWA when Wyndhan proposed the units to be "sold"

Stirring the pot with Shell


----------



## staceyeileen (Mar 22, 2013)

It's pretty annoying actually.  I just had my SIL and BIL asked me about timeshares the other night (totally unprovoked - they didn't even know we owned one) and I had to send them a 2011 Wyndham directory link.  Lame.


----------



## siesta (Mar 22, 2013)

staceyeileen said:


> It's pretty annoying actually.  I just had my SIL and BIL asked me about timeshares the other night (totally unprovoked - they didn't even know we owned one) and I had to send them a 2011 Wyndham directory link.  Lame.


Well there is a newer one in print, just not via online for non-members


----------



## staceyeileen (Mar 22, 2013)

Really, I did not know that.  I have been holding off ordering a print copy because I didn't want to get the outdated one.


----------



## staceyeileen (Mar 22, 2013)

Does the new print copy contain all of the recently added resorts?


----------



## ronparise (Mar 22, 2013)

staceyeileen said:


> Does the new print copy contain all of the recently added resorts?



There is no new print copy. at least not one thats been made available to owners


----------



## staceyeileen (Mar 22, 2013)

siesta apparently has seen one


----------



## jebloomquist (Mar 23, 2013)

There are so many things going on with Wyndham right now, that any one of them could be holding up production of a new hard copy directory.

The one thing that I feel might be holding any printing is the decision concerning the number of developer points required to be VIP Platinum. I don't think that Wyndham wants a two year hard copy directory stating that it takes 1 million points if it soon will be something higher, such as 1.3 million points.

We might see a hard copy once we know about VIP Platinum point requirements.


----------



## siesta (Mar 23, 2013)

Honestly, I hardly use the print copies. The latest online version is 2011-2012 and I have it in print (the blue cover); I thought I had a newer one in print, but I was mistaken.  Still waiting on 2013-2014


----------

